# Odd udder *Patricia had her baby!!!* **PICS pg3**



## craftymama86 (May 5, 2012)

Ok, so I have a new Nubian doe who's due to kid this month, around the 17th. She's getting bigger though still kind of small which makes me think she may only be carrying one kid. Anyways, her udder/udders? are odd looking. I was told this is her first kid but you just never know these days. The same person was advertising a nanny that had mastitis on one side so I don't know what's going on here. My gal has one teat what is already filling in quite nice while the other...it's just there, plus it's.. not the same length? Like one side of the udder is smaller than the other.

She's still getting use to being her and still getting use to me but I will try to get a pic. My description may confuse someone, lol. Would really appreciate any comments though! Thanks! 



Forgot to add, if she did have mastitis, will her milk be safe to drink? And, will she get it again or will she be ok as long as milking is sanitary? (May need to move this to another thread, sorry, lol)


----------



## Renegade (May 5, 2012)

Any chance you could post a few pictures?

Donna


----------



## ksalvagno (May 5, 2012)

There is definitely a possibility that you got the doe with the mastitis problem. Whether she still has mastitis or not, you will have to find out. If you could have a vet check her, I would do that. You wouldn't want to drink the milk from the side that has mastitis but the other side would be fine. She may just have permanent damage from previous mastitis.


----------



## craftymama86 (May 5, 2012)

Ok, here are the best pics I could get. I had to catch her first. 

So the person I got her from said this will be her first time to freshen. Everything else she has told me has turned out to be true. Sooo, IF this is her first time, would this just be a deformity?







She was trying to crawl under the chicken coop to hide, giving me a good shot, lol.


----------



## craftymama86 (May 5, 2012)

And boy does she need a trim before she freshens, lol.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (May 5, 2012)

Yikes!

Yeah, that's definitely not good. She does appear to be a FF. Was she like this when you bought her? In other words, did the person you bought her from know that she looked this way? If so I hope she gave you a reeeeeallly good deal. It doesn't look like any infection or illness, just a very poor udder system in general. Hopefully it'll improve for you!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 5, 2012)

That is a bad udder. If she really is an FF, then that is a poor udder system. I'm wondering if it is even filling up. Once she gives birth, make sure you try and milk that side to see if there is any milk.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 5, 2012)

That is not a first Freshener udder in my opinion, And she has a blown teat from mastitis or mismanagement, or poor genetics. It will get worse as she gets older, and can be hereditary.


----------



## craftymama86 (May 5, 2012)

I don't know if the person knew she was like that or not. If not, she wasn't very observant. I did notice but didn't think too much about it till the one side started filling up. There were a few little things that bothered me about our "deal" but I try to just deal with things instead of causing problems. ANYWAYS... I'll be keeping an eye on the smaller one to see if there's any improvement. Is it possible for one side to fill up later than the other?


----------



## ksj0225 (May 5, 2012)

I would assume she has freshened before and has blown that teat.


----------



## craftymama86 (May 9, 2012)

She's due next week. Still no change in the little teat. I'm a little disappointed b/c I most likely won't be able to milk her since she'll have a kid to nurse. If it's a buckling though I plan to sell him as a bottle baby. I don't want any bucks around....


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 9, 2012)

Late to the game but I will second or third that I suspect she has freshened before and that is a blown teat.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 10, 2012)

I just had my first every goat deliver and she was a First Freshener (I know becuase I bought her at 8 weeks).  Her udder stayed rather small and consistent in size on both sides right up until she boomed before delivery.  Her udder, larger, but is still consistent in size.    And now that my girl is in milk for 3 weeks, her teats still are not as big as the one you have there.    I have posted a pic of my first freshener at 145 days.  She delivered on day 149.







Very sorry that you got into this purchase and now do not have what you had hoped for.  


How much did you pay for her?

Can you or did you contact the seller and express your dissatifcation?


----------



## craftymama86 (May 10, 2012)

She is a little small isn't she? Hehe.

No, I didn't contact the seller about it. I don't like it but I do enjoy this goat more than the pygmies we had. It was a partial trade. She got our billy (who i SO do NOT miss), our nanny and her twin kids and I got this nanny(plus whatever kid she gives us) and she gave me $100. With the problem our new gal has I'm sure a lot of people would say it was a bad deal on my end but it has been soooo much quieter and calmer here since we got rid of the pygmies. So for me, it was still worth it. If I'm not able to milk her I at least have a new friend, even if she is still getting use to us.


----------



## TinyHouses (May 11, 2012)

I have a Nubian whose udder looks *exactly* like that!  She is a first freshener due on 5/25 & I know that she has not kidded before.  I have been searching like crazy to see what I can find that could be the cause to no avail.  Can they get mastitis without ever having kidded before?  I would love to be able to make 100% certain this is not a genetic trait.  Let us know how she makes out ones she kids!
Best of Luch,
Melissa


----------



## craftymama86 (May 11, 2012)

Well now I REALLY wonder what's going on with her now. I mean, it wouldn't make sense for the lady I got her from to lie about one thing and not the others. I still think she is a FF. If you find anything before let me know! ....She's due Thursday.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 11, 2012)

The other possibility is that she had a precocious udder and it was stretched out a bit.  They can inflate on only one side and the previous owner may not have noticed it.  


 And as long as the goat makes you happy and it's an improvement over what you had...  just watch her and make sure the kids can nurse.  You can milk a blown teat. It's no trickier than milking a super tiny teat. Maybe even easier.  But what it does mean is if you keep her daughters then watch them carefully and see how they develop.  It could be a freak thing or it could be genetic. Only time will tell.


----------



## craftymama86 (May 11, 2012)

Oh gosh, I hope it's not genetic.... So you think I should still be able to milk the little teat? That would be nice..... Would a buck carry that gene? Please don't laugh at that Q.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 11, 2012)

No she is saying that you should be able to milk both teats.  If she really is a first freshener, the small teat is what it should look like till she really gets her milk in.  The larger teal may produce milk, but may be difficult for her babies to nurse on.


----------



## TinyHouses (May 14, 2012)

Suburban- I hope you are right, I hadn't thought about that!  My girl started with zero udder at all.  She's 150 days on the 25th, so we will know soon enough I suppose 
Crafty-I'll keep looking, but please let us know when she kids what happens to that udder!
Best!


----------



## craftymama86 (May 14, 2012)

Will do! She's due Thursday!!!


----------



## craftymama86 (May 14, 2012)

Oh and I think the kid has dropped!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 14, 2012)

Hoping you have healthy babies and both sides of her udder are producing.


----------



## craftymama86 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks!

Not only has she dropped but I don't feel the ligaments!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 15, 2012)

Come on babies!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 15, 2012)

http://www.aussiegoats.com/saanens.htm 


 Also check out some of the teat to udder shapes on the does further down the page. These pics are in full lactation but you may end up with something like that once she is fully in milk.  Not being fully engorged may be making it look weirder than it actually is.  Time will tell. 


Congrats on impending babies!!


----------



## craftymama86 (May 15, 2012)

I was thinking yesterday... Could I try milking her after her baby eats, to see if there is anything left? I've never had a milk goat and have never weaned a kid so please excuse any silly questions.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 15, 2012)

*Please post pics when the babies come! *


----------



## craftymama86 (May 15, 2012)

LOL, DOE CODE!!!!! She had her, she had her!!!!! Stinker had her while I was inside this afternoon. She is absolutely beautiful! Black with white spots and blue eyes!  And as you can tell, it's a GIRL! LOL.   :bun 

My camera is charging but I got a few pics on my phone. They stink but I'll post them anyways. 

Oh and I need advice, baby only wants the little teat! She won't go for the little teat so how am I suppose to get her to try it? I think she MAY be getting a little out of the small teat b/c it does look smaller than yesterday. The bigger one still looks the same.....


----------



## marlowmanor (May 15, 2012)

Gorgeous doeling!   
Solid ears too, bet Rolls will be drooling over that!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 15, 2012)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 15, 2012)

WOW! She's a beauty! I would keep an eye on her, see if she gets enough. If not I would consider bottle feeding.


----------



## craftymama86 (May 15, 2012)

So no way to get her on the bigger teat?

Here's what I _feel_ like doing: Tying momma up, so she doesn't run off, and then hold baby there til she gets the hint, LOL.


----------



## craftymama86 (May 15, 2012)

Oh, and thank you. I am in love with how she turned out, so beautiful!


----------



## daisychick (May 15, 2012)

You can always keep trying to get her on the bigger teat.   You might have to milk out some to get it a little softer since it is so much bigger.


----------



## craftymama86 (May 15, 2012)

I just got to hold her! She took to me, hehehe. She LOVES her head rubbed. Patricia got a tad nervous but she's been doing great, especially since she's still getting use to me. DH will be getting supplies for a milk stand. I wanted it before now so I could get her use to it before now but we didn't have the finances for that til now. Actually, I think I may have found something that can be used as a frame so now it just needs a "floor" and the part where her head and snack will go. 

If I can't get her to nurse on the bigger teat soon then I guess I will have a bottle baby on my hands. Which means I will have to ask how often to feed, lol. I just can't get over how adorable she is! I may have a new house pet.


----------



## fairview610 (May 15, 2012)

Oh she is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Missy (May 15, 2012)

Stunning....

So, um, where do you live....

I may need to customize the phrase Midnight Auto to Midnight Doeling....

I think I am in Love !! 

 Congrats!


----------



## craftymama86 (May 15, 2012)

LOL.

She is a beauty! And DH is thrilled to have a doeling. I hope she turns out to be a great milker! When it's time I'll have to find someone with a handsome buck to breed her with. That'll be fun.  I'd love to keep the "spot genes" going.


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 15, 2012)

She is BEAUTIFUL!

Ya..where Do you live...? Just wondering...cause if like you cant handle a bottle fed baby...we have some room ya know to keep her... 

Grats !!


----------



## craftymama86 (May 15, 2012)

Outside of B'ham, AL. 


Looks like she's actually getting some milk out of the small teat.... Um... I've never milked a goat and although I have watched videos I tried to get some milk out of the bigger teat and nothing happened. I tried getting some saliva from the kid to put on there and still nothing.  And that side is tight. :/ Help!


----------



## ksj0225 (May 15, 2012)

You really need to get some milk out of that side... Is it hard, is it hot?  Do you have any buddies who know how to milk goats that you could call over?  Is somebody able to hold her up against a wall or a gate while you try to milk it out?


----------



## craftymama86 (May 15, 2012)

It's a little hard and warm. I'm sure it could be worse but I'm going to have my husband take a look. If he can't get any to come out I do know someone I can call. Any suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## Roll farms (May 15, 2012)

I think w/out an 'experienced' milker (human) around, your best bet would be to have her seen by a vet, ASAP.

If I were closer, I'd help you....but online I can't 'feel' the udder, that would be the only way I'd know how to go about advising you where to go from here.

It could be mastitis, it could be congestion, it could be that she's not letting the milk down, and it could be she's kidded before and the teat is plugged but otherwise fine, in which case some good squeezes might remove the plug....but again, I can't tell that from way up here in IN, darn it.

Good luck, and that kid IS gorgeous!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 16, 2012)

*Gorgeous baby! Congrats! 




Have you tried practicing on a rubber glove? Fill it with water and poke a tiny hole in one end of the fingers. Turn it upside down and practice pinching off the top with two fingers and "rolling" the other ones down to get the water out the tip of the finger. 

This is what it will be like on the teat, only usually you have to squeeze a little harder. You do need to relieve some pressure on the teat the baby isn't using; if it goes too long it could turn into mastitis.

Have you tried tying her up and holding the baby to that side to see if she can get the hang of it?

Hope this helps a little! *


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 16, 2012)

Congrats on your newest addition!!!
She is beautiful!  Almost wish I had goats! 
Have you picked a name?


----------



## drdoolittle (May 16, 2012)

Pretty little girl!  What did you name her?  Something about her reminds me of a little girl (Ishmaella) on my bus (probably those long legs).


----------



## craftymama86 (May 16, 2012)

Someone is suppose to come by today to help me with her.  She's had milking goats for a while now so she is experienced.


We did choose a name.  Cookies'N'Cream.... Cookie for short.  Someone suggested Oreo but not only does it not fit her but my sister had a cat named Oreo once and I don't like to reuse names. 


Patricia's Cookie.....


----------



## craftymama86 (May 16, 2012)

Oh, and... I didn't try tying her up. I made the mistake of trying to hold her still by her collar (against a wall) and put the baby up to her. Not only did Cookie not nurse but I tore my hand up trying to keep Patricia still, there was some fencing at the edge of the wall. My hand REALLY hurts today. :/


----------



## TinyHouses (May 16, 2012)

Congrats on the lovely doeling!!!  Let us know how milking goes & how the wayward teat makes out!


----------



## dhansen (May 16, 2012)

What a beautiful baby!  I want her!!!!!


----------



## crazyland (May 16, 2012)

Congrats! Love the spots!


----------



## mojomamma (May 16, 2012)

Congrats!!! That baby is gorgeous!!! I live in Birmingham, so we must live close! My new baby would only suck off of one of the teats for a few days and I milked the other and then after a few days she started using both of them. Her favorite teet had a giant wart looking thing on it! LoL! 


			
				craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Outside of B'ham, AL.
> 
> 
> Looks like she's actually getting some milk out of the small teat.... Um... I've never milked a goat and although I have watched videos I tried to get some milk out of the bigger teat and nothing happened. I tried getting some saliva from the kid to put on there and still nothing.  And that side is tight. :/ Help!


----------



## nana_4708 (May 16, 2012)

She is so cute I want her trade you a billy for her


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 17, 2012)

Holy goats is that a pretty kid!


----------



## craftymama86 (May 17, 2012)

YES!!!!! Progress today!!!!.... That lady never showed up but today I got Patricia and was able to get some milk out of her! WOOHOOOOO. I am SO relieved! She did NOT like it but it had to be done. I'm hoping that once my DH makes the stand it'll make it easier to milk her and she'll calm down. Man I am so happy!

@mojomamma - We'll have to chat a little. What kind of goats do you have? Have any milkers available? LOL

@nana_4708 - Um, sorry but NO! LOL

@Pearce Pastures - Thanks! I'm in love!


----------



## mojomamma (May 17, 2012)

No, I have one milker which is the first goat I got, she was kinda wild, fed the baby well, but she is pretty awful for me! Today I got 1/4 cup milk! Haha! We should get together, I would love to see your goat and new babies, I live in Irondale! I will be happy to help out if you need me. 





			
				craftymama86 said:
			
		

> YES!!!!! Progress today!!!!.... That lady never showed up but today I got Patricia and was able to get some milk out of her! WOOHOOOOO. I am SO relieved! She did NOT like it but it had to be done. I'm hoping that once my DH makes the stand it'll make it easier to milk her and she'll calm down. Man I am so happy!
> 
> @mojomamma - We'll have to chat a little. What kind of goats do you have? Have any milkers available? LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## craftymama86 (May 17, 2012)

DH brought home some AWESOME pallets today so those will be used for a stand.


----------



## Mzyla (May 18, 2012)

Most outstanding baby I have ever seen! Congratulations!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 18, 2012)

Beautiful Baby Girl - Who would of thought?  Did you know there was a potential for all of those beautiful spots and you kept it from us?  

Glad you are getting some milk out of Patricia.  Keep it up.  It will all be good.  Send Prayers your way that you and Patricia will figure it out together.  Some new pics would be awesome. 

A pic of Patricia udder to see how it is shaping up now that she has deliverd and of course many new pics of the baby.


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 18, 2012)

He he he!  I'm sneaking over there from OKlahoma and snatching that goat!!!

She is a beauty, and I'm gaga over spots.

Congratulations on a beautiful girl.  Did you dip her navel in Iodine/Betadine?  

DonnaBelle


----------



## craftymama86 (May 18, 2012)

Just came in from milking Patricia again. She does NOT like it but I know it had to be done. We got out a LOT more today than yesterday. There were a few times she stood still so I'm hoping she will eventually get use to being milked and be calm, at least for the most part.... I got rope burn, putting my hand in a not so smart place, lol.

@DonnaBelle - She truly is one of the cutest spotted babies I've ever seen!  My heart just melted when I first saw her, hehe. ....Some people do dip and some don't and this time around I didn't. She's doing really great too!


----------



## craftymama86 (May 18, 2012)

A couple more pics.


----------



## craftymama86 (May 19, 2012)

Yay! Ok, let me back up, hehe. All this time, Patricia's udder has been quite hard, at least on that one side I've been trying to milk. There were areas that felt like marbles, YOUCH! So anyways, my hubby has gotten involved and had milked her a couple times today and massaging that side of the udder. When I went up there this afternoon/evening she only had one little lump left! I am SO relieved! I was even able to get Cookie to nurse from that side, for a little bit and then she went back to the little one, LOL. Patricia may have an odd udder but I think she's going to do just fine.  I'm sorry I haven't gotten pics up yet. It's been pretty crazy around here. I'll try and get some tomorrow. Oh and DH will be working on a stand, YAY! I SO cannot wait till it's done and start using it, YEEEE!


----------



## craftymama86 (May 21, 2012)

Hubby finished goat stand earlier this evening, YAY! I can't wait to use it tomorrow!!!


----------

